# USC spring compared to fall



## By The Mass Productions (Jun 29, 2010)

So I just finished undergrad. I opted not to apply for film school just yet because I wanted to make sure it was what I really wanted to do. I of course now wish I did apply because it is undoubtedly where I want to be. However, I was wondering what the difference between the USC fall and spring programs. I am trying to figure out where it is best for me to attempt to attend. Thanks!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jun 30, 2010)

I am not 100% sure about this, but I don't think there is any real difference between the fall and springs admitted students as it relates to the program. Spring admitted students will eventually take the same classes and get the same opportunities as the fall admittances, however I beleive a few of your  classes may be smaller. 

The only other difference is that instead of beginning the program in August, you will begin it in January of the following year. And because of this, you most likely will have to wait a semester after finishing the program to receiving your diploma.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm also not 100% percent about this, but I also believe funding is limited to those who are accepted in the Spring vs. the Fall. Most school typically award funding per academic year. 

SilverLenz


----------



## barbsteele (Jun 30, 2010)

I started in Spring 2009, and the main difference I've seen is that the Spring kids are generally cooler and a bit more laid back. The Fall semesters seem to have a lot more drama and in-fighting. No idea why this is... just a biased observation 

And funding isn't a problem for Spring admits. I had no problem getting loans.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 30, 2010)

When I said funding I was referring to Fellowships, grants, and scholarships vs. Federal loans. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 1, 2010)

With the exception of Barb Steele's observation and joke, I would say that all of these posts are inaccurate.

The spring admission is not a different program from the fall admission.  You have the same requirements and the same classes.  Your classes will be the same size.    The diploma will come a few weeks after your official graduation date, regardless of whether you graduate in May, August, or December, and for production students, when you graduate is up to you.  

You will be in the same classes with people admitted in the falls and springs before and after you.  There is no difference.

Regarding financial aid, spring admits actually get a leg up on fall admits...you can apply for merit/need-based scholarships and fellowships sooner in your education:  the scholarship apps are only done in the spring, so we fall folks had to go through two semesters before being eligible to apply, spring admits only have to go through one on their own before they're eligible to apply.  Loans, it makes no difference whatsoever.

Curriculum-wise, the spring admits also get the entire summer to plan/produce their 508 (the films made by all production students in their second semester), instead of just winter break like fall admits.

After 508, you all blend into the same place, where you'll be taking classes with students who started before you.  

People don't ask what year you are here, in my experience, they ask what semester you are in.  

Spring is the same as Fall, just with less fancy orientation and fanfare in August, starting right after Christmas instead of the end of the summer, and the financial aid and 508 considerations I mentioned above.

There's no asterisk on your diploma or your ID that says you got into Spring, nor is there any shame or disapproval from Fall folks.

It's the same.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Jayimess for the clarification. I think the lack of information on USC website about spring admission leads many of us to generate misconceptions. 

Anyway, I have a few questions of my own.

1. Generally, when do spring students get their notifications and deadline for acceptance?

2. Is there a certain number of applicants admitted each spring semester or is it at the discretion of the admissions office?

3. Is it USUAL to find people admitted to both fall and spring or is it one or the other? 

4. Lastly, are your chances greater when applying for admission in spring then in fall? 

I'm sorry if this is too many question, but I think it will help many of us out.


----------



## Marisah (Jul 1, 2010)

I applied for Spring last year.  I didn't get in, reapplied in the Fall and was accepted, so I wouldn't say that it is easier to get in for Spring, at least in my case.  As far as when people were notified, if I remember right Spring applicants got acceptance/rejections/waitlist letters towards the end of November.  I don't think all the waitlist people had official word until sometime late December or early January though.

USC admits a full class for both Fall and Spring semesters.  I believe there are generally less applicants for Spring, but I don't think your chances of getting in are substantially better because there are a few spots already taken by Fall applicants who were waitlisted and admitted for Spring.  USC offers Spring admission to everyone who is on their Fall waitlist, but they do not offer Fall admission to their Spring waitlisters.  They do however waive the application fee and give you a later deadline if you choose to reapply.  Also you can fill out a form to hold over your submission materials.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by Marisah:
> I applied for Spring last year.  I didn't get in, reapplied in the Fall...
> Hope that helps.



Thanks Marisah


----------



## By The Mass Productions (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help!

I think I am going to end up applying for the Spring


----------



## Deondra Edwards (Apr 9, 2015)

Marisah said:


> I applied for Spring last year.  I didn't get in, reapplied in the Fall and was accepted, so I wouldn't say that it is easier to get in for Spring, at least in my case.  As far as when people were notified, if I remember right Spring applicants got acceptance/rejections/waitlist letters towards the end of November.  I don't think all the waitlist people had official word until sometime late December or early January though.
> 
> USC admits a full class for both Fall and Spring semesters.  I believe there are generally less applicants for Spring, but I don't think your chances of getting in are substantially better because there are a few spots already taken by Fall applicants who were waitlisted and admitted for Spring.  USC offers Spring admission to everyone who is on their Fall waitlist, but they do not offer Fall admission to their Spring waitlisters.  They do however waive the application fee and give you a later deadline if you choose to reapply.  Also you can fill out a form to hold over your submission materials.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
 What did you change in your application for reapplying? like, what did you tweak because I was denied and I don't really know what made me unqualified. I'm reapplying for the Spring semester


----------

